# Los sal Daloros Triangle info



## Aces (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi, I have drawn out for the late rifle hunt on the Daloros Triangle. I put in for this hunt because I coach high school football and do not have much time to hunt other then after the season. I have never been to the unit before and this will be my first weekend scouting the area. Any info on the unit will help tons!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Get on google earth to find the better vantage points to glass from, then put some miles on your boots and find them. Even if some folks on here have hunted that area this year the animals have likely been pushed to and fro since they were last seen. Another thing to consider is that if we get snow you will find them moving from where they are right now.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Check out Beaver Basin, Pine Ridge and Everett's Basin. Get very familiar with the public versus private land. There are a lot of nice elk on the unit. Being familiar with the land ownership is key.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The big problem it that the best deer area is now a wilderness area and you have to hoof it on foot or horseback to get into it. That is unless you have a unpowered dory boat or raft that you can float across the Colorado River.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I was thinking this was the late season elk hunt.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I was thinking this was the late season elk hunt.


It could be but there is also a late season deer ML hunt down there, and there are some huge bucks in the area.

It is such a small area and even a smaller area that the elk are on that it should be easy to find them if they are in the unit. You usually have to hope for snow to push the elk out of Colorado and down into Utah for a good hunt. Access is very limited in this unit and not doing your homework and scouting is going to bite you in the rear.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Yep you're 100% correct Critter. I was thinking La Sals not Dolores Triangle. BIG DIFFERENCE.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Critter said:


> The big problem it that the best deer area is now a wilderness area and you have to hoof it on foot or horseback to get into it. That is unless you have a unpowered dory boat or raft that you can float across the Colorado River.


One of my friends from Colorado hunts the Colorado side regularly and has drawn tags on the Utah side as well. He accesses it all with a raft.


----------



## Aces (Nov 3, 2014)

Critter said:


> It could be but there is also a late season deer ML hunt down there, and there are some huge bucks in the area.
> 
> It is such a small area and even a smaller area that the elk are on that it should be easy to find them if they are in the unit. You usually have to hope for snow to push the elk out of Colorado and down into Utah for a good hunt. Access is very limited in this unit and not doing your homework and scouting is going to bite you in the rear.


Sorry for the misunderstanding! This is for Mule deer


----------



## Aces (Nov 3, 2014)

Critter said:


> The big problem it that the best deer area is now a wilderness area and you have to hoof it on foot or horseback to get into it. That is unless you have a unpowered dory boat or raft that you can float across the Colorado River.


Where in the unit is this located, I have a google map open and am trying to find the area. I am definitely willing to put some miles on my boots!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Google Ruby Canyon-Horsethief, Colorado River. That section is pretty tame as rivers go.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Aces said:


> Where in the unit is this located, I have a google map open and am trying to find the area. I am definitely willing to put some miles on my boots!


Without looking at a map it is a lot of the unit north of the access road out of Glade Park, Colorado. Ruby Canyon is in it.

In all reality there is very little access into this unit by vehicle. You have the access road into it from Glade Park down the the Colorado River and then a road that parallels the river for a ways to the north and a road that goes down to the Deloris River. Most hunters hunt the willows and tamaracks along the river.


----------



## Aces (Nov 3, 2014)

middlefork said:


> Google Ruby Canyon-Horsethief, Colorado River. That section is pretty tame as rivers go.


Is this where you would cross the river? would you suggest to hunt the unit this way?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

The ideal would be to float that section in a raft. There are many nice places to camp and hike in from them. There is not much access from the north side of the river between the put in and Westwater.
Many people do float it in a day in canoes and depending on the wind may not be bad in a raft.


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

No snow = ok hunt, snow=great hunt. I have been in both situations down there and if there isn't much snow, get out on your feet in the cedars and you will find a few. Just be ready because they are gone as soon as they jump up.


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Look into marble canyon, star canyon, Ryan creek, granite creek and spring canyon. 2 years ago The biggest buck I seen on my 3rd season colorado hunt was on the utah side in granite creek. The deer could be Anywhere between the border and the river. Being mobile is the key. And look over 160 type bucks really well. I wouldn't hesitate to shoot a 170+ buck on the 1st day If I were you.

Get a landowner chip for your gps with landownership blm maps. You will see bucks. And you will have a fun deer hunt! Good luck


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

*When*

When is your hunt? I have a dory down in the area, if I am down there I would be willing to get you over there and maybe give ya some help with the area. PM me if you want to talk about the idea.


----------

